# Walnut Stump base



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

How many calls from this stump? It is the black walnut from my dads.This thing weights over 600 lbs


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Wow, that is quite a walnut stump. I bet it has some interesting grain at the base where it splits.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

WOW.....How did your wife ever get it in the truck.....She must have been plum wore out !


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

She did go on that trip!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

That'll teach her !


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

OOh.....I'm thinking there is some beautiful wood right there.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes the call makers are all drooling!! HA !!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It really has some nice grain patterns to it !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

nice Bigd, now that's a chunck of walnut.................hey prairewolf, how many keychain calls will that make...LOL


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

You can see the curl at the bottom. That could be some beautiful wood.
Mark


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope to bring some more back in a few weeks to play around with. This piece are going towards end tables and chairs and maybe a small hall bench.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

That will be nice furniture.


----------

